# [SOLVED] No sound from left speaker



## jhuggins619 (Jul 17, 2013)

I just bought two new speakers for my Toshiba Satellite 305d laptop because my speakers blew. My right speaker works great but I can not hear the left speaker. I have check my volume mixer and the levels are balanced and I have tried uninstalling and re installing. What could be the problem


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: No sound from left speaker*

Could be a connection problem or you have a bad speaker. Are the connections independent for each speaker, if they are, double check to make sure you connected and seated them properly


----------



## jhuggins619 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: No sound from left speaker*

I have done already this already as well. Whenever I watch a movie on my laptop and the volume is as loud as it can go it the sound of the right speaker sounds great but, when I am listening to music on youtube, it sounds like it sounds like their is static in it.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: No sound from left speaker*

Are these internal speakers or external speakers that your are referring to.
Is the left speaker not working with anything you play back or is it not working 
only with a specific program. What OS are you using?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: No sound from left speaker*

try the speakers on another device and see if same.


----------



## jhuggins619 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: No sound from left speaker*

These are internal speakers and the left speaker is not working with anything. I have Windows Vista as my OS.


----------



## jhuggins619 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: No sound from left speaker*

Could it be the sound card is going bad.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: No sound from left speaker*

It could be a sound card going bad, but you will not know until you try another set of speakers. Most sound cards are integrated to the motherboard so that may require a motherboard replacement. If they are not to expensive I would try another set of speakers. Or if the connection is the same you might try alternating them to see if the problem follows the speaker.


----------



## jhuggins619 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: No sound from left speaker*

okay thanks for the advice.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Click Start, All Programs, Toshiba, Utilities, and then 
PC Diagnostic Tool and run the test on the sound card or speakers if
they have the option and see what the results are.


----------



## jhuggins619 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello again I did the pc diagnostic tool and it say that my left speaker did not pass. so does this eliminate the possibility of the sound card might be going bad or a motherboard issue


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

You will not know until you try another set of speakers.


----------



## jhuggins619 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello again, I have bought another set of speakers and it is still doing the same thing. I have with the speakers around and instead of not getting sound in the left side, I am not getting sound on the right side. So would the problem be with the sound card or the mother board?


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

That is odd that now you are not getting sound in the right. If I understand you correctly you are getting sound in the right speaker now and not in the left speaker. Try reloading uninstalling the audio driver in device manager and then reloading the audio driver from Toshiba's website. If that fails then I would suspect that the audio has failed. Most of the time the audio is integrated onto the motherboard and that would require a motherboard replacement.


Are the speakers identical and easily interchangeable or do they only go in one way?


----------



## jhuggins619 (Jul 17, 2013)

The speakers are identical and easily interchangeable. That is the why the right speaker produced sound and the left one did not. I switch them around to see what would happen. So if uninstalling and reloading the audio drivers does not work. I guess I could always use external speakers right? It would not be worth buying a motherboard replacement?


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

External speakers might be your only alternative if the drivers do not resolve your issue. If you have a pair of headphones, plug them in and make sure the headphone jack works before you invest in a pair of external speakers.


----------

